# Useless Billy bout turn't his tracta over doin donuts in the snow #277



## ccherry (Feb 26, 2015)

Git it on!


----------



## ccherry (Feb 26, 2015)

Woooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## ccherry (Feb 26, 2015)

Where ya'll izzz?


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

Wooooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

Good job ccherry.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

Lol good un cherry! (I'm done wooooooin)


----------



## ccherry (Feb 26, 2015)

How's little mt, MT?


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

Billy stole the snow chains off cherry's 4440!


----------



## ccherry (Feb 26, 2015)

Where's that fella that drives that orange crooked tracta?


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 26, 2015)

Good'n CC


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

Cherry needs to bend that muffler and step, to have a real 4440!


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

Billy stole the duals off of cherry's 4440 and made a fire pit out of them.


----------



## ccherry (Feb 26, 2015)

I need me a chrome pipe Nutnut


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

MT you gittin in the Turkey Challenge?


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

Dear Lord, GThunter is one unhappy person.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 26, 2015)

Hey a new one, to be honest, i'm glad, kinda started feeling silly wooooo ing


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

You need some spinners, ccherry.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

Woooooooo!


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

ccherry said:


> I need me a chrome pipe Nutnut



Yea and tint dem winders!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

I'll write you a check for 10k right now for that ol tractor, ccherry.


----------



## ccherry (Feb 26, 2015)

Got me some quenny two's ordered fer tha front!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

You can take that money and buy you a real good used one.


----------



## ccherry (Feb 26, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I'll write you a check for 10k right now for that ol tractor, ccherry.



Naw, but that would be a start


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 26, 2015)

Good un cc.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 26, 2015)

Think I will have a small shot of that whisky they got in there, before we go hunting this afternoon.


----------



## ccherry (Feb 26, 2015)

A good down payment...


----------



## ccherry (Feb 26, 2015)

^^^^^^ Flapped it!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

Flop


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

That tractor is worth as much now as it was when it was new. I bet.


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 26, 2015)

Whiskey flop


----------



## ccherry (Feb 26, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> That tractor is worth as much now as it was when it was new. I bet.



Yep


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Think I will have a small shot of that whisky they got in there, before we go hunting this afternoon.



Gata have sum aimin fluid bo$$!


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 26, 2015)

Quail shooting is all end stink, whiskey helps slow the heart a little though.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 26, 2015)

That was good, think I will have just one more.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 26, 2015)

Hay T and matt.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 26, 2015)

Woooo donuts woooo


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 26, 2015)

Take a snort boss


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

Good luck bo$$! Hope yall don't see no snakes!


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

The lil'n is good ccherry, just sitting at home watching TV with momma.


----------



## karen936 (Feb 26, 2015)

I go to pay bills and you closed it up.


----------



## karen936 (Feb 26, 2015)

I had a doctor's appointment today
for my ear it was at 7:15 who gets up that
early geeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssssssssee


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

Hay krun! Can you pay mine too?


----------



## karen936 (Feb 26, 2015)

New carving


----------



## karen936 (Feb 26, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Hay krun! Can you pay mine too?



uh noooooooooooooooooo


----------



## karen936 (Feb 26, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> That was good, think I will have just one more.



who's counting have more


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

Cute dog, krun!


----------



## karen936 (Feb 26, 2015)

Side view


----------



## karen936 (Feb 26, 2015)

one more


----------



## ccherry (Feb 26, 2015)

Nice Krun


----------



## karen936 (Feb 26, 2015)

still need to seal him.


----------



## karen936 (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks and It's a bear TP. LOL


----------



## karen936 (Feb 26, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Cute dog, krun!





ccherry said:


> Nice Krun



Thanks


----------



## karen936 (Feb 26, 2015)

bear flop


----------



## ccherry (Feb 26, 2015)

Wooooooooo


----------



## karen936 (Feb 26, 2015)

wiggle wiggle, bbl got to fix something.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

That looks good krun!


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

Gone to lunch!


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 26, 2015)

Woooooooo


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 26, 2015)

Eatin lunch at the lunch place. Wooooooo


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 26, 2015)

Ok I'm Dunn with the woooooin. It sure was fun. Tryin to do donuts in henry Cty. No snow tho


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 26, 2015)

Havin messican today


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

Wooo


----------



## ccherry (Feb 26, 2015)

Look out now!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2015)

ccherry said:


> Git it on!



Good'un cc!



peanutman04 said:


> Lol good un cherry! (I'm done wooooooin)





mudracing101 said:


> Hey a new one, to be honest, i'm glad, kinda started feeling silly wooooo ing





karen936 said:


> I go to pay bills and you closed it up.



I can transfer it to this'un....no worries Krun just a small fee and some fines with interest.



karen936 said:


> New carving



Sweeeet!



mguthrie said:


> Ok I'm Dunn with the woooooin. It sure was fun. Tryin to do donuts in henry Cty. No snow tho





T.P. said:


> Wooo



That's what I'm talkin bout T.P., cain't eva have too much wooooooo'in.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2015)

MQ wooooooooin. ^^^^^^


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> MT you gittin in the Turkey Challenge?



Not sure, I thought about it, but I tend to get jinxed every time I join. You?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 26, 2015)

Iv been sitting here for 5 minutes reading mattechs signline


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

Awesome bear krun, that would match my big bear good. Not sure what you sell em for, but would it be worth it after shipping?


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Iv been sitting here for 5 minutes reading mattechs signline



I think you missed it, read it again.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 26, 2015)

Headed out to slay em Quail birds, SYL. Might have one more sip of that Wild Turkey, fore I go. Mighf take some with me in case I see a snake.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2015)

Hwat would yall rather do.....Woo Woo Woo?


----------



## oops1 (Feb 26, 2015)

ccherry said:


> Where's that fella that drives that orange crooked tracta?



I think ol ccherry got a lil urnge tracta envy.. Jus sayin.


Goot won.. BTW


----------



## ccherry (Feb 26, 2015)

They are good tractas


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 26, 2015)

Flip


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 26, 2015)

Won mo


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 26, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 26, 2015)

Thieved^^^^^^^


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

I'll write you a check for quenty grand for that tractor ccherry. 



You can't cash it though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2015)

How bout a wittle woo?


----------



## oops1 (Feb 26, 2015)

You wooooo when you see fit... JeffC


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2015)

oops1 said:


> You wooooo when you see fit... JeffC



Thanks oops1, I knew I could count on you.....woooooooooo


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 26, 2015)

Hey! First post in herea


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 26, 2015)

This snow day is great. Just took a nap . Now gonna venture out and look at the snow around the hood.


----------



## karen936 (Feb 26, 2015)

mattech said:


> Awesome bear krun, that would match my big bear good. Not sure what you sell em for, but would it be worth it after shipping?



Thanks but to be honest I've never sold one.
And I am sorry but giving that one to my oldest.
Shipping probably very pricey it weight a lot.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 26, 2015)

Lunchy was goot. Messicans sure can cook


----------



## karen936 (Feb 26, 2015)

I will be trying to sell them when I get to Georgia
so maybe you'll get one yet.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm still woooooozy after the last won


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 26, 2015)

karen936 said:


> I will be trying to sell them when I get to Georgia
> so maybe you'll get one yet.



You movin to Georgia krun


----------



## karen936 (Feb 26, 2015)

Yes I am


----------



## karen936 (Feb 26, 2015)

Sometime this year


----------



## karen936 (Feb 26, 2015)

here's a little wooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## karen936 (Feb 26, 2015)

here's a big WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## karen936 (Feb 26, 2015)

Here's there offspring WOOwooWoowoo


----------



## ccherry (Feb 26, 2015)

mattech said:


> I'll write you a check for quenty grand for that tractor ccherry.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't cash it though.



You'd be a little over half way


----------



## ccherry (Feb 26, 2015)

We are trying to get started on our house Krun..........been a tad wet though


----------



## karen936 (Feb 26, 2015)

ccherry said:


> We are trying to get started on our house Krun..........been a tad wet though



I believe it's a tad wet in Blue Ridge too.LOL


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

35,000 will get y'all that tractor.
?


----------



## karen936 (Feb 26, 2015)

I don't need no tractor.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

Cost 44,000 new in 1982.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

I think.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 26, 2015)

Flap?


----------



## karen936 (Feb 26, 2015)

Nice flapper cuz


----------



## oops1 (Feb 26, 2015)

I will sell my crooked won for that.. Pm me your bids


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 26, 2015)

I can kill a thread in a couple short sentences!!!


----------



## oops1 (Feb 26, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Nice flapper cuz



Thank ya.

I liked your bear and I immediately knew it was a bear and not a dog


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm still woooooooooooo'in.


----------



## ccherry (Feb 26, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> 35,000 will get y'all that tractor.
> ?



Now ya talkin


----------



## ccherry (Feb 26, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Cost 44,000 new in 1982.



Yep


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

Hay!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

I'll go up to 12k.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

Lol, Billy built a rain man.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 26, 2015)

Kayrun I like yo bear. 
T.P. caint help he saw a dog. He aint got but 1 eye.


----------



## karen936 (Feb 26, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Kayrun I like yo bear.
> T.P. caint help he saw a dog. He aint got but 1 eye.



You probably right Mrs. H, thanks


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

How long it take you to carve that dog, krun?


----------



## karen936 (Feb 26, 2015)

This is just scary looking. I aint going to pigeon forge
anytime soon.Wow!! This is amazing? What do YOU think it could be? The was taken on I-40 headed toward pigeon forge


----------



## karen936 (Feb 26, 2015)

T.P. said:


> How long it take you to carve that dog, krun?



Probably about three hours total work
from start to finish.


----------



## karen936 (Feb 26, 2015)

But I haven't carved in over a year


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

karen936 said:


> I will be trying to sell them when I get to Georgia
> so maybe you'll get one yet.



I'd love one like that for my front porch. If I remember I'll take a pic of the one I got beside my garage when I get home.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

karen936 said:


> This is just scary looking. I aint going to pigeon forge
> anytime soon.Wow!! This is amazing? What do YOU think it could be? The was taken on I-40 headed toward pigeon forge



Squid ward


----------



## karen936 (Feb 26, 2015)

mattech said:


> I'd love one like that for my front porch. If I remember I'll take a pic of the one I got beside my garage when I get home.



Ok, I'd love to see it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 26, 2015)

It's a eagle being attacked by an octopus Kayrun. That octopus got a hold of that eagles beak good.


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

Looks photo chopped krun


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

Looks like a seagull swooped down and caught a octopus


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

Sss


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

Woooooo


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

Oh yea flop


----------



## karen936 (Feb 26, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Squid ward





mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's a eagle being attacked by an octopus Kayrun. That octopus got a hold of that eagles beak good.



Y'all headed to pigeon forge then?


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

Anyone talked to nitram?


----------



## karen936 (Feb 26, 2015)

Not me


----------



## karen936 (Feb 26, 2015)

He ok?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 26, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Y'all headed to pigeon forge then?



My car won't go that way. I can only get it to go South.


----------



## karen936 (Feb 26, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My car won't go that way. I can only get it to go South.



LOL wise car very wise


----------



## karen936 (Feb 26, 2015)

Them wings are scary looking


----------



## karen936 (Feb 26, 2015)

makes me think of the derangers in the
harry potter movies.


----------



## karen936 (Feb 26, 2015)

reminds me of this


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Probably about three hours total work
> from start to finish.



WoW...I figured a lot lo her than that. It looks great!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

Man I wish it was warmer and I was at the beach.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

Or at least by the pool by the beach.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 26, 2015)

I wish I was fishing at the beach


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 26, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Probably about three hours total work
> from start to finish.



That is very cool.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 26, 2015)

The released striper thread is gone......


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

About lunchtime and 14 beers already done the hatch.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

It got gone about an hour ago. Not sure what happened.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

Higher than a Chinese kite.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

Checking out the kinis.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

Eating mucho supper.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

Drinking more beers for lunch.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

Drinking beer and people watching.


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

Wiggle wiggle wiggle


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

Maybe a little surfing.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 26, 2015)

Flap?


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

Maybe go ham sammich.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

Carp.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 26, 2015)

My lady friend


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

Go parasailing.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

Go beach combing.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

Metal detecting at daylight.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

Watch the hotel with binoculars after dark from the beach.


----------



## karen936 (Feb 26, 2015)

Perverts the likes of ya


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

How'd you get all that in dem jeans?


----------



## karen936 (Feb 26, 2015)

Bama in the house


----------



## karen936 (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm confused


----------



## karen936 (Feb 26, 2015)

yep I'm normal


----------



## oops1 (Feb 26, 2015)

TP gots me lol-ing


----------



## karen936 (Feb 26, 2015)

normal for me anyway


----------



## karen936 (Feb 26, 2015)

No longer confused re read it


----------



## karen936 (Feb 26, 2015)

I should do what matt say's


----------



## karen936 (Feb 26, 2015)

read it again


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

Play some beach volleyball.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

Rent a sailboat.


----------



## karen936 (Feb 26, 2015)

bury yourself in the sand?


----------



## karen936 (Feb 26, 2015)

better off to take a dog for
a walk on the beach to meet 
peeps


----------



## karen936 (Feb 26, 2015)

at least that's what I have read


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm taking binoculars to the beach next time. T is smart.


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

Looking for sand fleas at night ,officer.


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

Not looking at the hotel windows. Flop


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 26, 2015)

T.P. feedin seagulls alka seltzer.


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

Herro


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 26, 2015)

T.P. sitting firecrackers on snails that don't have shells back and lighting. Poof it gone.


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

Wiggle wiggle wiggle


----------



## ccherry (Feb 26, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I'll go up to 12k.



Sssmmmmhhhhh


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

Good times!


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

Fur sure


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

Its hard to get out of the habit of saying 


Wooooooooooooo


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

Yes it is!


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

Woooooo


----------



## karen936 (Feb 26, 2015)

Wooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

Check out the third room from the right on the fourth floor! Wooooooo!!!!


----------



## karen936 (Feb 26, 2015)

bbl


----------



## karen936 (Feb 26, 2015)

TP be a leader


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

Let's go check out the honeymoon suite.


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

Got a video on that room T


----------



## oops1 (Feb 26, 2015)

That made me feel dirty so I deleted it.. Probably a good ideer.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

What was it ooops?


----------



## oops1 (Feb 26, 2015)

Stawkin talk


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

Repost it oops+.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 26, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Repost it oops+.




10-4 good buddy


----------



## oops1 (Feb 26, 2015)

Ran erybody oft


----------



## oops1 (Feb 26, 2015)

Look out


----------



## oops1 (Feb 26, 2015)

Watch it


----------



## oops1 (Feb 26, 2015)

Stalker flap


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

Watch out now!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 26, 2015)

New box procedure told the boss he gonna have to get two more contractors and an admin. He said he gonna change the procedure. Billy got mad said he ain't train no mo. Now i ain't got the time... I don't care I get paid by the hour.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 26, 2015)

Stalker k is here.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 26, 2015)

Wut eye mist?


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 26, 2015)

Pleasedo tell, don't make me stalk back.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

Wooooooooo!!!


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

Thinking about signing up on another forum, I've been on it a lot. I think my screen name is gonna be "not mattech"


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

Its a ga based forum also.


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

They trade a lot of stuff


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

Outside


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

2 timin tech!


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

Mt has been lookin at other billy's!


----------



## oops1 (Feb 26, 2015)

mattech said:


> Its a ga based forum also.



Free basin forum? You should probably not!


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm appalled!


----------



## oops1 (Feb 26, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Mt has been lookin at other billy's!



That cuts deep.. Don't it.. Nutnut?


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 26, 2015)

Mt is a traitor


----------



## ccherry (Feb 26, 2015)

MT has beena cheatin


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

I can't believe it!


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

We need a lawyer!


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

Take him for all he's got!


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 26, 2015)

Are they "cooler" than us mt ?


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

Sorry guys, just do in a lot of reading on reloading there.maybe a little freebasing too.


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Are they "cooler" than us mt ?



Just a litlle stoopid stuff over there.


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Take him for all he's got!



That's not much.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

And he said "Till crash does us apart"!


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 26, 2015)

Any womens?


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

Really sorry, didn't realize y'all would be upset, I'll throat punch myself.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

mattech said:


> Just a litlle stoopid stuff over there.



Yea, yea I've heard that before. Next thing you know you'll have 30,000 post in it!


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

Idk 7mag


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

They don't mean nothing to me, it was just a quick read.


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

One time only


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

OK, maybe a few times, honestly, I lost count.


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 26, 2015)

I think Rick Flair needs to put mt in a figure 4 till he says uncle


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

Take your flopper and git the heck out of here!


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

I need some time.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm stunned, mattech.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

I need some time alone.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

Don't brang your nasty flopper back in here.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

Just go.


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 26, 2015)

I hope you feel cheap mt!


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

Just forget I mentioned it.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

There's nothing you can say right now.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

We gone get a check every 2 weeks!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

No, you said it.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

You gone pay for this.


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 26, 2015)

I bet they done even know what a reeb is over in the "other forum"


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

You gone wish you had never typed on that other form.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

That other form probably gave your pooter a virus.


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 26, 2015)

So tell us mt, did you think of us while you were cheating?


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

Don't even type to me anymore.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

Do they know about us?


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

Or did you tell them you were just beginning to chat?


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 26, 2015)

Guess who's on my ignore list and it has only one person.


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 26, 2015)

It's gonna take us a long time to get over this


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

I just told my mother and she's not happy.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

Just added to my ignore list also. I had to figure out how to use it.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 26, 2015)

Mattech= shunned


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

I knew all that wooooooing and wiggling would lead to something!


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 26, 2015)

All of a sudden I feel like its our fault.


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 26, 2015)

He's probably got them "other guys" wiggling


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 26, 2015)

Shooting U SA and then this.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

It's his loss.


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

This is yallz fault, if only y'all would have given me more attention.


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 26, 2015)

He's probably over there right now


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

Don't make me feel bad, I have given all I got.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 26, 2015)

ooooooow is how I feel.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

It probably started on that last trip. All alone on an island.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

Did someone just post up above?


----------



## karen936 (Feb 26, 2015)

Matt say it aint so. You cut me to the bone


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 26, 2015)

I never new the hawg hunt was our last.


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 26, 2015)

He said he didn't have much phone service while he was there. Now we know the truth


----------



## karen936 (Feb 26, 2015)

Don't forget to send me the bear pic though.LOL


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

Here is my bear krun.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

Y'all just forget about him... what was his name again???


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 26, 2015)

Just look wut U done to krun & her puppy.


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 26, 2015)

Lol


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 26, 2015)

Its hey bartender tonite for me.......


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm sure NOYDB would like some company on his threads mt


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 26, 2015)

All my Billy buds are callin sayen U gotta for get him.....


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

Hello?


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

Can y'all please forgive me?


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

Billy?


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 26, 2015)

I need a double shot of Crown.


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

OK, I cleared my history, I'll never go back there again.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 26, 2015)

Did ya'll hear sumpan. Likea 2 timing reloader.


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 26, 2015)

Uh, what?


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 26, 2015)

One less person not around late at night to talk with.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 26, 2015)

It started off so good this morning. Everybody concerned about your boy. Now look what you done. Maybe it was the stress.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

What just happened?


----------



## karen936 (Feb 26, 2015)

where's the bear


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm going to the bar for a while and cool off.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

A page back, krun.


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

Its the 7 year itch, it got to me


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

Its just not in my blood to be a one forum man.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 26, 2015)

karen936 said:


> where's the bear


You gonna soak it in antifreeze? One of my girlfriends bought one on our foray to the maintains and that's what the feller told her she should do.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 26, 2015)

mattech said:


> Its just not in my blood to be a one forum man.


I like other forums, they just don't like me.


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> You gonna soak it in antifreeze? One of my girlfriends bought one on our foray to the maintains and that's what the feller told her she should do.



I was told to spray mine down once a year with antifreeze also.


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 26, 2015)

hay


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 26, 2015)

flop


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 26, 2015)

flap


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2015)

werd?


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 26, 2015)

What happened to the striper thread?I made a early morning post in it b4 work and when I got home,bam  it was gone and had a PM from a green fish guide......I'm such a thread killa!!!!


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

Hey now  how is ereyone


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

I've been busy all day on another forum


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

What I miss


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

Miami dave get rid of his union suit


----------



## karen936 (Feb 26, 2015)

mattech said:


> Here is my bear krun.



Did you carve it? It's really tall one.


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

No krun I stole it. I stole about 6 of em actually, from a bunch of gas's stations.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

I carved this 1  my first attempt


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 26, 2015)

I carved this one today. I named him Kawliga


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

Wygdwabfb


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

Wiggle


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

Mark is a genius


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

Him smokem the peace pipe


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

Wooooooo


----------



## ccherry (Feb 26, 2015)

Glad you see the light MT


----------



## ccherry (Feb 26, 2015)

Don't be strayin no mo!


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

I do ccherry, I'm a better person now.


----------



## karen936 (Feb 26, 2015)

mattech said:


> No krun I stole it. I stole about 6 of em actually, from a bunch of gas's stations.



oh my ,loss of words.


----------



## ccherry (Feb 26, 2015)

..... Or somebody is goin to jail


----------



## karen936 (Feb 26, 2015)

karen936 said:


> oh my ,loss of words.



whats that thing around his throat.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 26, 2015)

Bunch of Billy's.. Good job on the polar bear kayran


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 26, 2015)

Anyone saw the movie "John Wick" ? Is it worth renting?


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 26, 2015)

I want to watch a movie with action and violence. I need to chose a movie before my wife does


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 26, 2015)

Flop


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 26, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Bunch of Billy's.. Good job on the polar bear kayran


Polar bears don't even need anti freeze.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 26, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> I want to watch a movie with action and violence. I need to chose a movie before my wife does



Rent johnny English.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 26, 2015)

Took one star out


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 26, 2015)

Cause I'm mean


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 26, 2015)

Y'all call me Mr mean


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 26, 2015)

Salad for dinner makes me mean


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 26, 2015)

Madder than a mod with no one to band


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 26, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Rent johnny English.



I just looked and the only way to get it on demand is to buy it


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

Yes x100 7mag


----------



## ccherry (Feb 26, 2015)

We dun run't MT off


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

My wife don't like those kinds of movies but she really likes John wick


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

Red box m7


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 26, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> I just looked and the only way to get it on demand is to buy it



Its on Netflix


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

karen936 said:


> whats that thing around his throat.



A gps collar, the ga DNR is putting collars on bears to track their home range.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 26, 2015)

Mr bean fox laughn sox


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 26, 2015)

I toked on a smoke


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Feb 26, 2015)

Whooo Hooooo!! got my laptop back today. hello fellas.


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

ccherry said:


> We dun run't MT off



Um, ughh, I as was ugh talking to my wife, that's it. I wasn't on another forum, I swear.


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

Hey bkw


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 26, 2015)

Hey BKW


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 26, 2015)

Migmack goin to D.C.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Feb 26, 2015)

Hows all of yall doing?


----------



## ccherry (Feb 26, 2015)

mattech said:


> Um, ughh, I as was ugh talking to my wife, that's it. I wasn't on another forum, I swear.



Heard that line before......


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 26, 2015)

Hey bkw.. We bff camp fire buddies


----------



## ccherry (Feb 26, 2015)

Sup BKW


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 26, 2015)

Me and bkw hung out and had an oyster roast.  We bff


----------



## ccherry (Feb 26, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Hey bkw.. We bff camp fire buddies



Tent fire buddies???


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

ccherry said:


> Heard that line before......



You can trust me.


----------



## ccherry (Feb 26, 2015)

^^^ sup flop!!!


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Feb 26, 2015)

Did you catch that bass Hawk?


----------



## ccherry (Feb 26, 2015)

mattech said:


> You can trust me.



Heard that one too


----------



## ccherry (Feb 26, 2015)

Did Boss kill any pigeons???


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Feb 26, 2015)

we sure did, And they were awesome too!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 26, 2015)

ccherry said:


> Tent fire buddies???



No she married to K, we bff only.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Feb 26, 2015)

Mig i had a blast.we gotta all get together again.


----------



## ccherry (Feb 26, 2015)

He might be drunk.... He was sippin hard on that aimin fluid


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Feb 26, 2015)

Yep, Kmac my only tent Buddy!!


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 26, 2015)

Buck killers Wife said:


> Did you catch that bass Hawk?



Caught her on a limb line.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 26, 2015)

Bkw what was in the butter sauce?


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Feb 26, 2015)

He just might be Cherry


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 26, 2015)

Buck killers Wife said:


> Mig i had a blast.we gotta all get together again.



Looking forward to it. I'll brang my pop up next time it don't catch fire


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Feb 26, 2015)

Garlic salt.


----------



## ccherry (Feb 26, 2015)

Sam Adams Cold Snap is a purty good reeb


----------



## ccherry (Feb 26, 2015)

Bigs, you back home?


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Feb 26, 2015)

Mig, our camp has running water,lights,septic and camper hook ups. need to di it there next time.


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

ccherry said:


> Heard that one too



I don't guess I'll ever live It down.


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

Buck killers Wife said:


> Mig, our camp has running water,lights,septic and camper hook ups. need to di it there next time.



My minivan has all of that, so I can go anywhere.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Feb 26, 2015)

Good deal Matt


----------



## ccherry (Feb 26, 2015)

Nutnut is back... He'll set ya skraite MT


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Feb 26, 2015)

Well i gotta finish Kmac supper. Catch you fellas later.


----------



## ccherry (Feb 26, 2015)

Hey


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 26, 2015)

Wuz goin on in hera!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

Still in the jax  cch  

Bkw how r u  take any pics?


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 26, 2015)

Mig I'm a jealous man, U got 3 steps.... LOLs


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 26, 2015)

big, bkw is gone. Mig was flirtin with her.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

Hey hey kmc  what's fo suppa


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 26, 2015)

She said p-nut is her man, hes got arraheads & rooster turkeys.


----------



## ccherry (Feb 26, 2015)

Later BKW


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 26, 2015)

Beef strips in mator gravey over rice.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 26, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> She said p-nut is her man, hes got arraheads & rooster turkeys.



I gots arraheads too!!!


----------



## ccherry (Feb 26, 2015)

Lol


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 26, 2015)

A friend of mine fixed her puter & she said its fast.


----------



## ccherry (Feb 26, 2015)

That sounds good K


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

BmW+???


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 26, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I gots arraheads too!!!



And U fish TOO Tu To 2,


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 26, 2015)

She thinks little tp is so cute. Say TP is doing a good job.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 26, 2015)

My puter is a 2004 modle


----------



## ccherry (Feb 26, 2015)

What until little tp gets 13....


----------



## ccherry (Feb 26, 2015)

I live in a house with 3 daughters and a wife.... Bigs knows what I'm sayin


----------



## ccherry (Feb 26, 2015)

He heard me when I drove up


----------



## ccherry (Feb 26, 2015)

That's why a man needs a shop


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 26, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> And U fish TOO Tu To 2,



And I caught a delicious bass!!!


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

Hay, eyes on your own paper k!


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

Falop


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

I used to live in a house with 3 daughters and a wife.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 26, 2015)

K I wish I had nuts good looks and hunting land then I could steel bkw


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 26, 2015)

I used to live in a house with 4 older sisters and a mom and dad.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 26, 2015)

Now I live alone and half my paycheck goes to some women who had my kids


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 26, 2015)

Other half of my check goes to a big eared illegal alien


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

Word cch  I don't gots no shop  though


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

My oldest is fixin to move out after college so  I may have 1 soon


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

I ate too much.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

She got the room right next to the geerage


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

I got my pain meds goin  I'm sore from twerkin


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

I mean workin


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

Liquid pain killas


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 26, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> I ate too much.



This is supposed to be about me. Nut trying to steal my thunder


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

Mig to the Mack  stop smokin the ------


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 26, 2015)

Woooo 11 more hours on the train


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 26, 2015)

Be a smokey weekend... Y'all ever took a train trip?


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

Wooooooooo


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 26, 2015)

Ouch.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 26, 2015)

Evening ya'll


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 26, 2015)

I think I'm gonna cook up some chilli this weekend


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 26, 2015)

Or cube deer and mash taters


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 26, 2015)

And of course reebs


----------



## ccherry (Feb 26, 2015)

Sounds good dhd


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

You taken a train trip, Mm?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 26, 2015)

Thought about smoking some ribs but don't like cooking BBQ in the 40's. It irritating smoking ribs in the cold!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 26, 2015)

T.P. said:


> You taken a train trip, Mm?



Choo Choo!!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

Kinnie Mack is back!


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 26, 2015)

When my boy was 3 I took him on the Thomas train somewhere up in TN.......my wife got me to ride some train with dinner and wine and such......but I never took one to get anywhere.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 26, 2015)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Thought about smoking some ribs but don't like cooking BBQ in the 40's. It irritating smoking ribs in the cold!



I prefer it.......like running the grill when it's really cold outside too.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 26, 2015)

I rode on a train at Dollywood and Disney world wid the woman and youngin


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 26, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> I prefer it.......like running the grill when it's really cold outside too.



Grilling out is fine, it keeps me warm. Smoking BBQ is a whole different animal. 
If I'm craving them or having friends over, I'll just get it done. I LOVE to smoke BBQ in the spring and fall


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 26, 2015)

I like the gravy train


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 26, 2015)

Smoking em


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

Sorry mig.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 26, 2015)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Thought about smoking some ribs but don't like cooking BBQ in the 40's. It irritating smoking ribs in the cold!


I wonder if anybody ever tried smoking brains?


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 26, 2015)

Them look good dhd


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 26, 2015)

Some sauced ribs


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 26, 2015)

Danggit, I'm craving ribs now


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 26, 2015)

And train rides wid likker


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

Come on ride the train choo choo ride it


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks Mark


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 26, 2015)

I think I can..I think I can


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

I used to be a train Ridin  fool back in my 20's I would not sit in my seat I'd be in the bar car  smokin fat cigars


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 26, 2015)

I realy ain't never left. Only tempo rarely lost.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

I hear the train a comin  it's Rollin....


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

What's upnwith front butts lots of ladies have them here in jax


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 26, 2015)

Fat cigars on the train rides sounds quite fancy Bigs..quite dapper


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 26, 2015)

A train stopped oncewhere wewhere, so we hadto pull a train. That wore us out.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 26, 2015)

bigelow said:


> What's upnwith front butts lots of ladies have them here in jax



Lol


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 26, 2015)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Smoking em



Nice!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 26, 2015)

Front butt flop


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

Laugh out load kmc


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

Woooo wooooo


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

Ric flair making a train sound^^^^


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

Lol


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

Wooooooooooo Fupa


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

Front butt woooooooooooo


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 26, 2015)

Chagga Chagga Cho Cho


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 26, 2015)

Lolol


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 26, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Laugh out load kmc



Wut I say


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

I knew a guy we called him the caboose


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 26, 2015)

Choo Choo!!!


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

Woooo woooo


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 26, 2015)

We rode atrain once when I was a kid, can't rember where to.


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

No regerts


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

Herro


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 26, 2015)

Vikings is on tonite.


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

Wellcome to Chinese palrus


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

Woooooo woooooooooo!!!!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

wing wing wing


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 26, 2015)

Choo Choo


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 26, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Vikings is on tonite.



The woman and I like that show


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 26, 2015)

Chucka chucka!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 26, 2015)

Whoohoo Flop


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 26, 2015)

Flap


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

What time kmc  I love that show  lokey, Ragnar, Elsa and Anna


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

Valhalla


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

Let it goooooooo


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 26, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Valhalla



Viking heavon


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 26, 2015)

What did I win?


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

Wiggle wiggle wiggle


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

You have potential, you have po... Oh boy


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 26, 2015)

10pm history.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 26, 2015)

I like the blond chick..agatha


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 26, 2015)

& Elsa


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 26, 2015)

Or is it Lagatha?


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 26, 2015)

Its freezen here, 43 degrees


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 26, 2015)

Idk, I just like that blonde chick


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 26, 2015)

That cold for Florida


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 26, 2015)

mattech said:


> You have potential, you have po... Oh boy



You got to know when to hold em


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

6 callers ahaed of us jimmy


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 26, 2015)

Yellow????


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 26, 2015)

Sup KyKevin???


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 26, 2015)

Sup nut nut???


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 26, 2015)

Sup won guest?????


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

I think it's lagatha  I love her


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 26, 2015)

Sup bigs???


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 26, 2015)

Won


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

Kykev how goes the trip homie


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 26, 2015)

Too


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 26, 2015)

Flop


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

Hey Hils bro


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

I mean razor Ramon


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 26, 2015)

Been a long day......


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

Hils!


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

Werd  I had to do real work all week  and next  week I'm back diwn in jax


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

Y'all get a mess, kyk?


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 26, 2015)

Cat mus have KyKevins keyboard


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

Yall need to apply for zone 4 gator tags we can have a billy gator hunt in 3 years


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

Cause I ain't doin it alone Eva again


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

I passed the spot in Valdosta on my way to jax


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 26, 2015)

That would be fun bigs.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

Wonder how many times Mr. Tim and Benji have been to the package store?


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 26, 2015)

Do gators have antler restrictions???


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

I got 6 pts bro.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

It would have been more fun with yall  and we don't need a boat


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 26, 2015)

Do people frown upon you if you shoot a gator wif spots???


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

When is the rut?


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

Dang nut  you can go any where  if you want you can use 2 points and go this summer  I would be your wing man nut


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 26, 2015)

How do you tell if a gater is a mature 3-1/2 yr old????


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

Has the coyotes affected the gater population?


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 26, 2015)

Where do you buy gater in heat p????


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

Peak rut is first sat of sept I think


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 26, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Has the coyotes affected the gater population?



What about the blank panthers????  I bet they put a hertin on gaters


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

It's calld reeb of gator Hils


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 26, 2015)

Gater flop


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

Gator Dundee


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 26, 2015)

Can you tell how big a gater is by the size of the tree he rubs????


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

Bam what


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 26, 2015)

Does a baby gater bleet pull in the big nanny gaters??


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

It ain't the best time of year for me to go big. I'll have to see how the pnut planting goes.


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 26, 2015)

Goot gater flop bigs


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm no expert.... Wait yeah j am  willy ain't gots nothing on Bigelow


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 26, 2015)

Can you hunt gaters wif dogs??


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

Yeah  you better take a sick day but  it only took me 5 owas


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

Fer bait


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

Gator is a fine tasting critter


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 26, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> Does a baby gater bleet pull in the big nanny gaters??



Nope, but it will pull in them big hungry bull gators. They'll eat every baby gator they come across. Eggs too. 

I've about had enough of this call week. It's just getting ridiculous.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

Glad I live in the southern zone where I can bait them up.


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm back up to three points bige. I can probably get picked this year. Not sure if I will put in, but I'm going for Seminole next.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm drankin some bud light platinum


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

You got a pretty smile, how long have you been parting your teeth in the middle?


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

Hope I don't have to go to the hospital in albeny. Bama sounds a little disgruntled.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 26, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing Charlie tomorrow. I'll try to take some pic's. Hope the fish are biting.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

I was happy with the 9' mat if you change your mind it's almost a guarantee there is an 11' i seen if no one got it


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 26, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Hope I don't have to go to the hospital in albeny. Bama sounds a little disgruntled.



No sir. Just ready to sleep late one day. This going in early and leaving late just wears you down.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

Grand bay is better now that they put the Levys back


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

Bama knows gator calls


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

I used my points up  next hunt is 2017


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

Hope yall are with me next time


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm sure it does bama, I hate it when my wife's on call.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

I should have 4 tags wife and kids are applying too


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Looking forward to seeing Charlie tomorrow. I'll try to take some pic's. Hope the fish are biting.



Dang, you going tomorrow. I was thinking bout riding down there Saturday.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I should have 4 tags wife and kids are applying too



Lol, yea lil nut got him a pt this year too.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 26, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Yall need to apply for zone 4 gator tags we can have a billy gator hunt in 3 years



I gots 5 points.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

I just been banking pts, but If I put in for one, I would definitely need y'all to help me.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

How many pts does it usually take?


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I was happy with the 9' mat if you change your mind it's almost a guarantee there is an 11' i seen if no one got it



Is it a private pond?


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

I want to kill a tree shakka!


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> I'm sure it does bama, I hate it when my wife's on call.



I've been on call mon-thursday for going on 4 years now. It stinks, but beats the alternative, I hate working weekends. I just have to watch my alcohol intake during the week.


----------



## KyKevin (Feb 26, 2015)

Peanut  KyBo$$ said come on down we need help with this bottle


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> How many pts does it usually take?



Depends on zone. Easy zones may go with 2-3, better zones are 3-4 or maybe more depending on popularity in a particular year.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

I know where a couple of monsters are around here, in sum farm ponds. Mite have to neek in them though.


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

I could a killed a 10 footer on ossabow last week.


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> I know where a couple of monsters are around here, in sum farm ponds. Mite have to neek in them though.



That's where most the big ones are.


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 26, 2015)

Where did Migs train ride thread go?


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

KyKevin said:


> Peanut  KyBo$$ said come on down we need help with this bottle



Lol! Tell Brown to come pic me up! I'd be DUI.


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 26, 2015)

Never mind. I fount it


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 26, 2015)

mattech said:


> Depends on zone. Easy zones may go with 2-3, better zones are 3-4 or maybe more depending on popularity in a particular year.



Yep depends on what zone you want.I been tryin for zone 1 for 5 years,which they say is one of the hardest to get drawn for, but I'll keep banking till I get it.We got some monsters on Lake Eufaula.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 26, 2015)

Did i ever tell y'all my worst/best gator story?
Me and my brother in law were flounder gigging in Back Bay of Panama City. There is a dam ther from the freshwater lake that water comes over, creating brackish water. It's weird to see redfish, bream, bass, flounder , crabs, and gar all swimming in the same water.
Anyway, we were poling along and my bil shouts "Gator"! I look over his shoulder and sure enough you can make out the reptile ridges on him. Idiot says "he's about 4 feet long. Perfect eating size!". Now, we don't have a tag, license, or anything to make taking a gator remotely legal. I tell him this is a REALLY bad idea, but he won't hear of it. Soooo....... he lines up the boat and gives it a slight push to get over the gator. The light goes over him and right as idjit flips the pole to the gig end, the mud parts in front of the gator and this humongous back comes up out of the silt. Yes folks, the 4 foot gator we saw was just the tail. The other 7 feet of reptile was a whole lot bigger. 
Fortunately, he only took 2 seconds to slam the boat with his tail, knock us both into the water, and then rocket out of the light into the middle of the slough. We climbed back into the boat, i swung my crab net as hard as i could but he ducked enough that i just knocked his hat off.
We came within a couple of seconds of sinking a flounder gig up to the hub in an 11 foot gators butt. 
Tell me he wouldn't have been mad.


----------



## KyKevin (Feb 26, 2015)

Brown and Bil are on there way


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

mattech said:


> Depends on zone. Easy zones may go with 2-3, better zones are 3-4 or maybe more depending on popularity in a particular year.



I don't even no what zone I'm in. Lol.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 26, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> I don't even no what zone I'm in. Lol.



You can choose any zone.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

KyKevin said:


> Brown and Bil are on there way



we may not make it back down there tonite.
Y'all having a big time?


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

You got enough points nut to go anywhere  

No mat it was grand bay wma

And it only takes 2 points


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

For that area  it is not popular yet


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Did i ever tell y'all my worst/best gator story?
> Me and my brother in law were flounder gigging in Back Bay of Panama City. There is a dam ther from the freshwater lake that water comes over, creating brackish water. It's weird to see redfish, bream, bass, flounder , crabs, and gar all swimming in the same water.
> Anyway, we were poling along and my bil shouts "Gator"! I look over his shoulder and sure enough you can make out the reptile ridges on him. Idiot says "he's about 4 feet long. Perfect eating size!". Now, we don't have a tag, license, or anything to make taking a gator remotely legal. I tell him this is a REALLY bad idea, but he won't hear of it. Soooo....... he lines up the boat and gives it a slight push to get over the gator. The light goes over him and right as idjit flips the pole to the gig end, the mud parts in front of the gator and this humongous back comes up out of the silt. Yes folks, the 4 foot gator we saw was just the tail. The other 7 feet of reptile was a whole lot bigger.
> Fortunately, he only took 2 seconds to slam the boat with his tail, knock us both into the water, and then rocket out of the light into the middle of the slough. We climbed back into the boat, i swung my crab net as hard as i could but he ducked enough that i just knocked his hat off.
> ...


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

Vikings gettin good


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> I don't even no what zone I'm in. Lol.



I'm pretty sure you are in 4, but maybe 3


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

Bama giggin Gators u da man


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

Yup, zone 4.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

If we kill one, I know how to make it look a lot bigger! We could probably get on TV.


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

I think zone 5 is the worst


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

Which is the hardest to get? I seen a Biggin on eufalla too.


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> If we kill one, I know how to make it look a lot bigger! We could probably get on TV.



Lol you would be the rattlesnake/gator wrangler.


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

I think 1&2 are the hardest.


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

Phone is dead, latter y'all.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

where u at nut


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

Zone 4, big.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

Sweet thays only 2 points


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

Let's go kill u a gator


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 26, 2015)

You have to be very careful on Eufaula cause if they catch you on the national wildlife refugee part they will get into your wallet deep.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm gone put some trail cams out and see if I can pattern a big gatea.


----------



## mtr3333 (Feb 26, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> What happened to the striper thread?I made a early morning post in it b4 work and when I got home,bam  it was gone and had a PM from a green fish guide......I'm such a thread killa!!!!


fish don't get no respect...
I kilt it.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

Deeeeeeeep fine flop


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

Killa flop


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

kykev flop


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 26, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> fish don't get no respect...
> I kilt it.



Dang and I thought I kilt it!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 26, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> You have to be very careful on Eufaula cause if they catch you on the national wildlife refugee part they will get into your wallet deep.



Not to mention both the Bama and Georgia game wardens will be watching the lights hard to catch you in the wrong state waters.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> You have to be very careful on Eufaula cause if they catch you on the national wildlife refugee part they will get into your wallet deep.



The Biggin I seen was over there by lake point resort on the bama side.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

Allogata glop


----------



## mtr3333 (Feb 26, 2015)

They think dancin in your boat is disrespectful to strippers.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

6' are good eatin


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 26, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> I'm gone put some trail cams out and see if I can pattern a big gatea.



Better put it on high sensitivity and make it a close camera zone. No body heat so a trail cam will have a hard time triggering.


----------



## mtr3333 (Feb 26, 2015)

Ickey


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

ive done forgot about turkey and I worried about gator season now.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 26, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Not to mention both the Bama and Georgia game wardens will be watching the lights hard to catch you in the wrong state waters.



Yep Bama you got to do your homework.I wont ever take my kayak out there again though,felt like I was in the movie Jurassic Park.


----------



## mtr3333 (Feb 26, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> The Biggin I seen was over there by lake point resort on the bama side.


what happened to the biggest one over near little rude?


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

worst part of opening day of gator season is its the same day as dove, then bow season starts after that.


----------



## mtr3333 (Feb 26, 2015)

shuffle


----------



## mtr3333 (Feb 26, 2015)

spike bass


----------



## mtr3333 (Feb 26, 2015)

dance


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Yep Bama you got to do your homework.I wont ever take my kayak out there again though,felt like I was in the movie Jurassic Park.



did you see that kyak thread from okeefanokee


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 26, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> The Biggin I seen was over there by lake point resort on the bama side.



Cant hunt them over there peanutman.Alabama side.


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

all kinds of gator pics


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 26, 2015)

mattech said:


> did you see that kyak thread from okeefanokee



I did matt but them was some babys.


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Cant hunt them over there peanutman.Alabama side.



and, that is why they are big over there.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

Werd


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> what happened to the biggest one over near little rude?



Don't know about him.


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I did matt but them was some babys.



yea, no monsters, but still intimidating, in  such a small vessel.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 26, 2015)

mattech said:


> did you see that kyak thread from okeefanokee



Them gators over there in the Suwannee canal are crazy though.You hook a fish and you better reel as fast as you can because when them gators here a fish floppin they coming strait to the boat


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

i got a gator getter setup for my bow, we could choot 'em


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Cant hunt them over there peanutman.Alabama side.



Uh oh.


----------



## mtr3333 (Feb 26, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Don't know about him.



biggest one i ever saw in the entire SE. it was so big my partner didn't see it. I said that's no tree layin there.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 26, 2015)

That's alright peanut man theys some bigguns on the Georgia side too.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

Can gaters smell you? Do you p in the water or a bottle?


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

Partner????


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

You got to p on yo feet


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

Is it frowned upon to drank reebs and hunt gaters?


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

lol ceasers got s bacon wrapped pizza  yeah come on


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

Big got me to lolin.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

I hope not


----------



## mtr3333 (Feb 26, 2015)

you must respect the gatah


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Is it frowned upon to drank reebs and hunt gaters?



guilty


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

I finally roasted them Pnuts nut  salted and brown suga 

Wife said they none left and to thank u for her

So thanks again bro


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

I got a 7mm sa mag bang stick, it will reach out there and touch them.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

I bait Gators wif da p


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

I gots a filet knife for s bang stick


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I finally roasted them Pnuts nut  salted and brown suga
> 
> Wife said they none left and to thank u for her
> 
> So thanks again bro



Good deal! If you need some more, let me know when you come through and I'll get you some more.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

Bang pow slice


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

Tomorra round 1


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

Leaving jax bout 10


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 26, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> what happened to the biggest one over near little rude?



Rood creek is within the national refuge boundry.From Florence marina down to soapstone creek all NWR.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

Stopping at Carolls  sausage


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 26, 2015)

Stay off Orange blossom trail at night Biggs


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

I got some rubs with me nut  they yours if we can meet


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

That's in the Orlando fh been approached there I said no to the --


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 26, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> They think dancin in your boat is disrespectful to strippers.



One of them spotted bass guides sent me a pm and straighten me out.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Tomorra round 1



Yea that'll be good, you still got my #?


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 26, 2015)

bigelow said:


> That's in the Orlando fh been approached there I said no to the --



That's right
When I was in the Navy they said we couldn't go there or we would get in big trouble.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

You want eat lunch at carrols big?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 26, 2015)

Night, y'all.
Got to fix a broken heart in the morning and then bail KyDawg out of jail tomorrow afternoon.
See ya!


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

Dang did I just ask big out on a date?


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

I think so pm me again any way nut


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

Nite bama! Don't let them boys corrupt you tomorrow.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 26, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Dang did I just ask big out on a date?


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

Lol


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

I got yours, I'll just call you in da am.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

I'll bring  tha redneck champaign


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 26, 2015)

Bout time for Scrappy the vampire to take over!!!


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

Woooooooo


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

Scraps got stock in gon after hours n


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

What should I wear?


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

See yall on da flip got to go....  let me know pnut ?


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 26, 2015)

Scrappy does his best floppin late night.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

That pretty lil# from billy hog hunt


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm gonna go buy a new out fit and boots for our little rondaveiw.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

bigelow said:


> See yall on da flip got to go....  let me know pnut ?



10-4 I'll holler at you tomorrow. Sleep title bro!


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

Last reeb!


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 26, 2015)

I hate gators. Ya'll kill em all. Make space for some of these to migrate.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 26, 2015)

Hardly ever miss a flop when I the only one for a whole page full.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

Howdy scrapy!


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

I'll try to work on them gatas if I don't get wrapped up in pnuts to bad.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

I want me a gatar skull mount.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 26, 2015)

Lightnin gets lots of them around here. When the thunder roles they head back to their hole.
Missed Flop


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

Nite scrapy. C y'all tomorrow!


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 26, 2015)

Didedededumdedededi. I done run everybody off again.  Must be the whistle blowed.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 26, 2015)

Nite Peanut man.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 26, 2015)

Wish they had a thumb twiddling cartoon thingy.


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 26, 2015)

Sup Scrapy ?


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 26, 2015)

Oh, Hello there Lagrange.

I figure two more weeks before the gaters come out with a vengeance.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 26, 2015)

Bye Lagrange.


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 26, 2015)

I was over reading about polluted rivers


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 26, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Oh, Hello there Lagrange.
> 
> I figure two more weeks before the gaters come out with a vengeance.



I don't know how they survive in all that pollution .


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 26, 2015)

I think I got a better understandin on how them girls on them open chat video channels must feel. They pretty though, sometimes. At least the ones in the free ads are.


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 26, 2015)

I got three crews working and I'm popping in on my phone between checking on progress


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 26, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> I don't know how they survive in all that pollution .



I think we need to take up a calling and savem all. We got to have us a cause , otherwise we just a rebel without a cause.


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

Woooo


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 26, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> I got three crews working and I'm popping in on my phone between checking on progress


 Makin progress are you?

I'm makin progress getting callouses on my but waiting on coon hunting weather.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 26, 2015)

mattech said:


> Woooo


 No Salmon crockets tonight I bet.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 27, 2015)

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Good morning Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## T.P. (Feb 27, 2015)

Woooooo.


----------



## ccherry (Feb 27, 2015)

Watch out now!


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 27, 2015)

Wooooooooooo


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 27, 2015)

Migs is back  from ridin that crazy train.......He told me todays weed is much stronger than the 80's weed but todays weed cant be near as strong as shrooms from the 80's.Hope you had a nice trip Migs?
OOOOOOOwwwwwww.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 27, 2015)

Mornin. Looks like it's going to be a beautiful day


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm up!


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 27, 2015)

Good mourning!


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 27, 2015)

Was readin back and saw that crazy pic Krun posted. Pretty wierd


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 27, 2015)

I got mourning.....


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 27, 2015)

Flop


----------



## T.P. (Feb 27, 2015)

How much a ticket cost for a ride on that train?


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 27, 2015)

I got morning....


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 27, 2015)

Nice flop nut. But it's stolen


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 27, 2015)

Flop!


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 27, 2015)

Hot flop


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 27, 2015)

Sorry gut.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 27, 2015)

Scrapy took a short nap.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 27, 2015)

All that gator talk with mt last Nite, felt like ol' times.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 27, 2015)

Can't believe we are separated now.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 27, 2015)

I'll try for another later. Got to git out of here and get some work done while the gittins good


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 27, 2015)

T.P. said:


> How much a ticket cost for a ride on that train?



I had a friend, kinda, on another forum that used to get to ride on them crusades expenses paid. But he was going to the Outlaw Wall Street ones. Probly wasn't like that.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 27, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Hardly ever miss a flop when I the only one for a whole page full.



Your vampirin skills are startin to pay off..........Big!!!


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 27, 2015)

Uugghhh! I can't get my hair to do rite.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 27, 2015)

I don't have nothing to wear!


----------



## ccherry (Feb 27, 2015)

Looks like Nut is goin shoppin and to the beauty parlor.....


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 27, 2015)

ccherry said:


> Looks like Nut is goin shoppin and to the beauty parlor.....



Him and Bigs gots a lunch date today...............


----------



## ccherry (Feb 27, 2015)

They make a cute couple..... But MT gonna be mad


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 27, 2015)

Mornin'


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 27, 2015)

Mornin JB


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 27, 2015)

ccherry said:


> They make a cute couple..... But MT gonna be mad



....Wooooooooooo


----------



## mattech (Feb 27, 2015)

ccherry said:


> They make a cute couple..... But MT gonna be mad



Its only fair, I deserve it.


----------



## ccherry (Feb 27, 2015)

Lol


----------



## oops1 (Feb 27, 2015)

Look out


----------



## oops1 (Feb 27, 2015)

Hot date flap


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 27, 2015)

Lotta gator posts last night......


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 27, 2015)

Don't think I'd wanna hunt a gator.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 27, 2015)

RB's gator giggin' story had me lol'n


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 27, 2015)

Mattech got a gatorgetter.


----------



## mattech (Feb 27, 2015)

Yup, got a gator getter and two arras


----------



## mattech (Feb 27, 2015)

Ooops1 for the steal. Good job oooops


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm a little nervous.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 27, 2015)

Its been a long time.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 27, 2015)

mattech said:


> Ooops1 for the steal. Good job oooops



Thank ya.. Mattech. I forgive you for your infidelity


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm gonna hunt gaters out of my kayak.......It's kinda like a pirogue. Sept I'm gonna use a grapple hook tipped rod and reel.I'm gonna just let the gater drag me around  the lake until it tires it self out.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 27, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> I'm a little nervous.



Butterflys


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 27, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I'm gonna hunt gaters out of my kayak.......It's kinda like a pirogue. Sept I'm gonna use a grapple hook tipped rod and reel.I'm gonna just let the gater drag me around  the lake until it tires it self out.



I've tried for years to get a big shark to drag me around in a yak the bay at SGI.  No success.  

Your idea would be very cool.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 27, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Butterflys


Not really a blind date since ya'll been doing the computer dating thing. More like the third date. watchout.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 27, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Not really a blind date since ya'll been doing the computer dating thing. More like the third date. watchout.



Yea Scrappy but Nut Nuts so much cooler online!!!


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 27, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Not really a blind date since ya'll been doing the computer dating thing. More like the third date. watchout.



It's like the "Billy connection."


----------



## ccherry (Feb 27, 2015)

Billy dun caught a 280lb catfish in Italy


----------



## mattech (Feb 27, 2015)

3rd base bigelow


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 27, 2015)

Mite make it to 1st base!


----------



## mattech (Feb 27, 2015)

Sounds like a biggun ccherry


----------



## ccherry (Feb 27, 2015)

9 feets long....


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 27, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> I've tried for years to get a big shark to drag me around in a yak the bay at SGI.  No success.
> 
> Your idea would be very cool.



I think I,m gonna take my kayak to the beach this year.I want to troll some king mackerel.Would have to be perfect weather for me to go offshore though.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 27, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I'm gonna hunt gaters out of my kayak.......It's kinda like a pirogue. Sept I'm gonna use a grapple hook tipped rod and reel.I'm gonna just let the gater drag me around  the lake until it tires it self out.



We used to snag some big ones in eufaula with 20 plus crank baits .. They would flop around for a second then go straight to the bottom and just sit there


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 27, 2015)

ccherry said:


> Billy dun caught a 280lb catfish in Italy



Is that the one that ate that poor girl?


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 27, 2015)

oops1 said:


> We used to snag some big ones in eufaula with 20 plus crank baits .. They would flop around for a second then go straight to the bottom and just sit there



Riverbend?


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 27, 2015)

Dats a big catfeesh


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm gonna make baby gater calls like willie does and get em in close.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 27, 2015)

catfish flop^^^


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 27, 2015)

Got me a cheep won


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 27, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I think I,m gonna take my kayak to the beach this year.I want to troll some king mackerel.Would have to be perfect weather for me to go offshore though.



That would be fun too.  I'm not brave enough to go out on the beach side.  I've seen folks do it......but, I'm not really good in a yak, just rent 'em from Journeys when I'm down there if the house I stay in doesn't have any.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 27, 2015)

Enough foolishness fur now. I gots to git to work  Bbal


----------



## oops1 (Feb 27, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Riverbend?



All over but mainly up in cowikee creek.. My friends parents had a cabin there. This was back in the 90's before there was a gator season


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2015)

Morning , waz happenin?


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 27, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I think I,m gonna take my kayak to the beach this year.I want to troll some king mackerel.Would have to be perfect weather for me to go offshore though.


I thought off the beach was off shore.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 27, 2015)

Mud man's hera.. Werd.. Mud. Werd


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 27, 2015)

oops1 said:


> All over but mainly up in cowikee creek.. My friends parents had a cabin there. This was back in the 90's before there was a gator season



I got 5 priority points so I'm hoping this is the year.I seen some monsters at riverbend but I bet they get wary quick after gater season starts.....I think I'll paint my kayak up like a female gater!!!!!


----------



## mattech (Feb 27, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I'm gonna make baby gater calls like willie does and get em in close.



The first year I gator hunted we grabbed a baby gator, maybe 6 inches long. You could give it a little jiggle and it would make a call, after about 5 minutes we had a 8 footer charge to about 3 foot of our boat and then splash its tail at us. We realesed the baby unharmed.


----------



## mattech (Feb 27, 2015)

If that is illegal, then its just a made up joke.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 27, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> That would be fun too.  I'm not brave enough to go out on the beach side.  I've seen folks do it......but, I'm not really good in a yak, just rent 'em from Journeys when I'm down there if the house I stay in doesn't have any.



We were fishin live bottom durin florida snapper season last year.. It's only two or three miles offshore but there were about 15-20 jokers out there in kayakes. Ain't no way I'd do that.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Mud man's hera.. Werd.. Mud. Werd


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 27, 2015)

mattech said:


> If that is illegal, then its just a made up joke.



Aint nothing illegal till you get caught....but that was a good one.You was thinkin about baby pigs.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 27, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> I thought off the beach was off shore.



Good point Scrappy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

Good Golly Miss Molly!


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 27, 2015)

That's a big spec!


----------



## oops1 (Feb 27, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I got 5 priority points so I'm hoping this is the year.I seen some monsters at riverbend but I bet they get wary quick after gater season starts.....I think I'll paint my kayak up like a female gater!!!!!



I've been once with a buddy that drew a tag..  5:00 in the evening until about 11:00 the next day was all I could take. He was persistent and finally nailed about a 10 footer  a couple of nights later but he paid his dues.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 27, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Ain't no way I'd do that.



Me either.  Bay side only for me.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 27, 2015)

16 people watchin......gater talk bring them in.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm a "If its blackish-greenish, its down" kinda of gatar hunter!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 27, 2015)

I hope nutnut and bigs uses condiments when they eat!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 27, 2015)

that will be enough of that


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 27, 2015)

flap


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 27, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> I'm a "If its blackish-greenish, its down" kinda of gatar hunter!



That is not the QGMA preferred method.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 27, 2015)

safety first for nutnut and bigs


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 27, 2015)

I'd like to see some age and score threads on gators.....then we could get some folks who know everything about everything to tell us how wrong everybody else is.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 27, 2015)

"Look at it's sagging belly......that is a mature gator."


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 27, 2015)

This young fella was kayak fishing off Seagrove beach and hung into a sailfish and brought him into the beach.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 27, 2015)

That ^^^^ is awesome!


----------



## oops1 (Feb 27, 2015)

That was too cool... I've never caught a sailfish.. I'm green with envy.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2015)

Yep, now i'm ready to go to the beach.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 27, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Yep, now i'm ready to go to the beach.



No kiddin', I'm gonna try and get some surf fishin' in here soon......hopefully by mid April or so.


----------



## mattech (Feb 27, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Aint nothing illegal till you get caught....but that was a good one.You was thinkin about baby pigs.




That's right, I was talking about baby pigs, not alligators.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm ready to go fishin in general now. Wander if i can stock some of them marlins in my pond.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 27, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> No kiddin', I'm gonna try and get some surf fishin' in here soon......hopefully by mid April or so.



Pompano should be runnin good by then.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 27, 2015)

We got into some good pompano,slot reds and trout last year surf fishing at SGI


----------



## mattech (Feb 27, 2015)

Pretty cool, except the dumb girl telling them to release it.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 27, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Pompano should be runnin good by then.



Yea, I usually don't make it down until the summer, then I go again in the fall (October seems to be the best month I've fished SGI, and I'll skip huntin' for surf fishing any time).  So I've never gotten into the spring pompano real good......hope to change that this year.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 27, 2015)

mattech said:


> Pretty cool, except the dumb girl telling them to release it.



Folks are good at telling people what to do with a fish they didn't catch!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> We got into some good pompano,slot reds and trout last year surf fishing at SGI



I caught a really nice red surf fishing on Pensacola's beach last year.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 27, 2015)

They will tug your line mud!!!!


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 27, 2015)

oops1 said:


> That was too cool... I've never caught a sailfish.. I'm green with envy.



Good thing you're not greenish-brown.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2015)

I wouldnt mind getting on some of them specs right now.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2015)

Might go fishing this weekend.


----------



## mattech (Feb 27, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Folks are good at telling people what to do with a fish they didn't catch!!!



Lol I've noticed.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2015)

The ole lady has to work. Daughter has to work , and study. I've got the weekend to my self. Got 5 billion chores to do. Yep, it'll be a great weekend to go drown a minner.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2015)

fishin time is here


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2015)

fishy flop


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 27, 2015)

What do sailfish taste like? I never fried a sailfish.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 27, 2015)

What I miss?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> What do sailfish taste like? I never fried a sailfish.



I bet they would be delish with some fries and grits.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 27, 2015)

wOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 27, 2015)

cAPS LOC ON AGAIN!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 27, 2015)

Hillbilly said flatlanders should study up a little before they go to talking about mountain folk and their ballhootin skills.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 27, 2015)

That's 'zackly right, T.P.+*


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 27, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> What do sailfish taste like? I never fried a sailfish.



Gater.......


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 27, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Migs is back  from ridin that crazy train.......He told me todays weed is much stronger than the 80's weed but todays weed cant be near as strong as shrooms from the 80's.Hope you had a nice trip Migs?
> OOOOOOOwwwwwww.



The train never set sale


----------



## oops1 (Feb 27, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Gater.......



No.. They taste like sailfish


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 27, 2015)

Nch says he dont talk like hr types


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 27, 2015)

Honk


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 27, 2015)

I wonder if MT takes the GON sticker off his van when he goes to tent-burnin's at that other forum?


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 27, 2015)

Should I call big now?


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 27, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> I wonder if MT takes the GON sticker off his van when he goes to tent-burnin's at that other forum?


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 27, 2015)

Maybe I should wait for him to call me?


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 27, 2015)

I bet mt has showed them other forums his van too!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 27, 2015)

Wonder if we can flop the winter weather thread now????


----------



## oops1 (Feb 27, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Maybe I should wait for him to call me?



You don't wanna look too desperate... Make him wait


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 27, 2015)

mattech said:


> Lol I've noticed.



That one guide told me he don't let people drank or keep any fish on his boat........Billy wouldn't like that!!!


----------



## mattech (Feb 27, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> I wonder if MT takes the GON sticker off his van when he goes to tent-burnin's at that other forum?



I had to, its umm ugh company policy.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks ooops! If something ever happens to bigs......


----------



## mattech (Feb 27, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> I bet mt has showed them other forums his van too!



If you got it, flaunt it.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 27, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Thanks ooops! If something ever happens to bigs......



So you're tellin me there's a chance?? I read ya


----------



## oops1 (Feb 27, 2015)

Flap it


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Maybe I should wait for him to call me?


You should stand him up, make him want to see you more. 



oops1 said:


> So you're tellin me there's a chance?? I read ya



Pnut man a player


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 27, 2015)

Does it feel hot in here to yall?


----------



## ccherry (Feb 27, 2015)

Nuts having hot flashes


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2015)

Bigs aint logged on, he gettin pretty.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2015)

Wander how long it takes for bigs to do his hair That was a bald joke


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 27, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Bigs aint logged on, he gettin pretty.



Might be curling his hair!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2015)

Hope he didnt see that, Bigs a big guy.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm gonna get there early and hide in the corner and video them meeting. Post it on the billy thread.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 27, 2015)

I wonder what boots nutnut is wearing?


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 27, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I wonder what boots nutnut is wearing?



cock roach killas!!!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 27, 2015)

I bet bigs has one of those sticky rollers going over his clothes!


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 27, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I bet bigs has one of those sticky rollers going over his clothes!



He be gittin Migmacks hair off his clothes.....Don't want Nut getting jealous.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 27, 2015)

I bet nutnut is gonna give bigs a hat and bigs is gonna give nutnut a buttrub!


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 27, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I wonder what boots nutnut is wearing?



I don't know yet, I can't find any that matches my outfit!


----------



## ccherry (Feb 27, 2015)

Lol


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 27, 2015)

Im tradeing nuts for buttrub, T.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 27, 2015)

easy folks


----------



## karen936 (Feb 27, 2015)

Morning y'all see your still talking bbq right?


----------



## T.P. (Feb 27, 2015)

Yes, bbq and hats.


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 27, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I bet nutnut is gonna give bigs a hat and bigs is gonna give nutnut a buttrub!



It's just like you were thera.....................


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

What I miss?


----------



## ccherry (Feb 27, 2015)

Everybody must be busy werkin and twerkin....


----------



## mattech (Feb 27, 2015)

Lol ing long time


----------



## mattech (Feb 27, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Feb 27, 2015)

Flip


----------



## ccherry (Feb 27, 2015)

Wiggle wiggle


----------



## ccherry (Feb 27, 2015)

Wiggle twerk wiggle


----------



## oops1 (Feb 27, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I bet nutnut is gonna give bigs a hat and bigs is gonna give nutnut a buttrub!



Lol-ing erywhera


----------



## ccherry (Feb 27, 2015)

Twerk wiggle wiggle twerk


----------



## mattech (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm not proud of that flop, I could have done better.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 27, 2015)

They hatin on billy in the gootwill thread. Smh-ing


----------



## ccherry (Feb 27, 2015)

Your mind must be elsewhere MT


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

Fees, fines, and interest rates are racking up exponentially in BO$$'s absence. Just thought I'd warn yall.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

oops1 said:


> They hatin on billy in the gootwill thread. Smh-ing



I saw that oops, but didn't want to waste my typing breath on such a


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 27, 2015)

Bigs and nut has a date?


----------



## ccherry (Feb 27, 2015)

Yep. Nutnut is at the beauty shop now


----------



## bigelow (Feb 27, 2015)

I go all the way on the first flop


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 27, 2015)

Hee Hee Heeeeeeeeeeeee Woooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## mattech (Feb 27, 2015)

ccherry said:


> Your mind must be elsewhere MT



I juat spent a few minutes in the political forum, I believe my blood pressure has maxxed out now. I absolutely hate what our government has become, and its getting worse everyday, my grandchildren will have no knowledge of freedom.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 27, 2015)

It's been so long I done forgot what the bases were


----------



## bigelow (Feb 27, 2015)

Mat goin off da grid


----------



## oops1 (Feb 27, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I saw that oops, but didn't want to waste my typing breath on such a



Let em hate.. JeffC.. Let em hate


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 27, 2015)

Big! Ooops has been hitting on me.


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm pretty sure a "Home Run" involves a preacher.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 27, 2015)

It made me very uncomfortable.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 27, 2015)

They my say they hate Billy but deep,deep down they know they luv him!!!


----------



## mattech (Feb 27, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Mat goin off da grid



It won't do any good, the government is gonna barcode us soon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

mattech said:


> I juat spent a few minutes in the political forum, I believe my blood pressure has maxxed out now. I absolutely hate what our government has become, and its getting worse everyday, my grandchildren will have no knowledge of freedom.



Just keep makin that ammo, Matt!


----------



## mattech (Feb 27, 2015)

What's up farmer black?


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 27, 2015)

Chief!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

How's it going Farmer Black?


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 27, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> How's it going Farmer Black?



He gone.


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 27, 2015)

No more night work, prolly sleep for a week...........


----------



## mattech (Feb 27, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Just keep makin that ammo, Matt!



Sno nuff. Chief, sho nuff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Chief!



Werd NutNut?


----------



## mattech (Feb 27, 2015)

Farmer black didn't hang around long.


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 27, 2015)

One more chance at the wabbits,,,,,,,,,


----------



## T.P. (Feb 27, 2015)

I bet nutnut has the butterflies right nowa.


----------



## karen936 (Feb 27, 2015)

bbl


----------



## bigelow (Feb 27, 2015)

Oops is aight


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

Mattech Farmer Black flopped!


----------



## mattech (Feb 27, 2015)

Is it bad I just got an urge for a reeb?


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 27, 2015)

Nice hair Nutnut, did you get stood up?


----------



## bigelow (Feb 27, 2015)

On the road again


----------



## mattech (Feb 27, 2015)

Its still kinda early


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

karen936 said:


> bbl



HB, karen.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm sweating T and I forgot to put my deodorant on!


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm on reeb four and plan to do double figures,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 27, 2015)

mattech said:


> Farmer black didn't hang around long.



He'll be back


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I bet nutnut has the butterflies right nowa.



Think I'll go see NutNut too, T.P.


----------



## mattech (Feb 27, 2015)

Turn em up Dave!!!!


----------



## bigelow (Feb 27, 2015)

They used to call me home run Bigelow  and I never played baseball


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 27, 2015)

Go ahead mt, 1 or 12 won't hurt nothing.


----------



## mattech (Feb 27, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> I'm sweating T and I forgot to put my deodorant on!



Did you shave?


----------



## bigelow (Feb 27, 2015)

Ok no one called me that


----------



## mattech (Feb 27, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Go ahead mt, 1 or 12 won't hurt nothing.



I'm at werk, so it can't have a smell


----------



## T.P. (Feb 27, 2015)

There's a vid on fb i wish you could see, ld. In Russia or somwhere, a biiiiiiiggggg rabbit comes out chasing the dogs. LoL-ing.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 27, 2015)

Bo$$ must have went huntin this am.


----------



## mattech (Feb 27, 2015)

bigelow said:


> They used to call me home run Bigelow  and I never played baseball



They called me strike out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Ok no one called me that


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 27, 2015)

mattech said:


> Did you shave?



No, I'm going for the rough look.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 27, 2015)

Good call


----------



## bigelow (Feb 27, 2015)

Flop


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 27, 2015)

Hillbilly made lol long time in da catfish thread.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

Wonder if da BO$$ is chootin any birds?


----------



## mattech (Feb 27, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> No, I'm going for the rough look.



Gotcha.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

3 ninjy's


----------



## mattech (Feb 27, 2015)

Can't wait til the rugby match comes on.


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 27, 2015)

I got a new quail gun...............


----------



## bigelow (Feb 27, 2015)

I haven't shaved all week I forgot my razor


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 27, 2015)

mattech said:


> Can't wait til the rugby match comes on.



Played wing 1976 UGA, we won the SEC.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 27, 2015)

I need a new turkey gun Miami dave  my 12 got stolen durin dove season


----------



## bigelow (Feb 27, 2015)

Dang dave mtech wasn't even a glimmer in his mammas eye back then


----------



## T.P. (Feb 27, 2015)

Them hillbillies are a strange breed.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 27, 2015)

Especially when they been out ballhootin in the snow.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 27, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Them hillbillies are a strange breed.



You're the bloody bloke who brought up the sodding stones, mate.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2015)

almost lunch time


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2015)

hour away


----------



## T.P. (Feb 27, 2015)

Smh-ing.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2015)

going for it


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2015)

got it flop


----------



## T.P. (Feb 27, 2015)

Bad idea t-shirts ad is back! Yeah me!


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 27, 2015)

Slowly backing away today.....

Too much of that prison stuff seems to be happening in here for me.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 27, 2015)

what do you mean by "prison stuff"; YoLo?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2015)

Yolo said he aint going back to prison


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

Lot of them HillBillys are Highlanders from the Old World.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 27, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Bad idea t-shirts ad is back! Yeah me!



I've got that thing that blocks the adverts.


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 27, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> what do you mean by "prison stuff"; YoLo?



Self Moderation.....No comments


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 27, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Yolo said he aint going back to prison



Dang Skippy I'm not.

4 years was enough....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> I've got that thing that blocks the adverts.



HillBilly = blocker


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 27, 2015)

Bouncin outta hera.

Hospital food and hawt nurse waiting on me!


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 27, 2015)

Y'all not makin' no sense


----------



## bigelow (Feb 27, 2015)

GC calling muds name


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 27, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> what do you mean by "prison stuff"; YoLo?



PM Sent.

Please keep it to yourself......


----------



## T.P. (Feb 27, 2015)

Pm recieved, YolO.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

No PM received.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 27, 2015)

Uh oh!
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=9338864


----------



## mattech (Feb 27, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Dang dave mtech wasn't even a glimmer in his mammas eye back then



Very true


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2015)

bigelow said:


> GC calling muds name



No Gc today bigs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Uh oh!
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=9338864



Whut?


----------



## bigelow (Feb 27, 2015)

Say it ain't so mud


----------



## bigelow (Feb 27, 2015)

I got a date at carrolls


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2015)

Yota Love said:


> PM Sent.
> 
> Please keep it to yourself......



Yolo sending Homo some prison selfies


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 27, 2015)

PM received; YoLo.....and yes; sounds fun


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Say it ain't so mud



I'm going to Carrols so we can make it a threesome.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 27, 2015)

prison flop


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 27, 2015)

crap


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 27, 2015)

it was a threesome flop by Mud


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2015)

threesome flop


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 27, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm going to Carrols so we can make it a threesome.



I like it hot...............


----------



## T.P. (Feb 27, 2015)

Hot sausage flop!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 27, 2015)

Tractaman!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 27, 2015)

Sposin ta rain eva day next week!


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 27, 2015)

heres yall some dinner music as I leave out tha door.


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 27, 2015)

Yuuuuuuuk


----------



## T.P. (Feb 27, 2015)

That should put them in the mood.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 27, 2015)

Somehow, that kind-a reminded me of the gasoline fight scene in zoolander.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 27, 2015)

....Wham was playing in the background


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 27, 2015)

Funny stuff.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 27, 2015)

This whole thread kind-a has that "wham" vibe going......uncomfortable.


----------



## mattech (Feb 27, 2015)

Wham


----------



## mattech (Feb 27, 2015)

Bamm


----------



## mattech (Feb 27, 2015)

Thank you Nut.


----------



## mattech (Feb 27, 2015)

For the peanuts


----------



## mattech (Feb 27, 2015)

That I never got


----------



## mattech (Feb 27, 2015)

But its ok


----------



## mattech (Feb 27, 2015)

I got a lucky hat


----------



## mattech (Feb 27, 2015)

And had a good time


----------



## mattech (Feb 27, 2015)

And can't wait til gator season


----------



## mattech (Feb 27, 2015)

Flop


----------



## oops1 (Feb 27, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> This whole thread kind-a has that "wham" vibe going......uncomfortable.



It's gettin way gay up in hera


----------



## mattech (Feb 27, 2015)

We can bait the gators with peanuts


----------



## oops1 (Feb 27, 2015)

They like marshmallows and cheezy poofs


----------



## karen936 (Feb 27, 2015)

glad you cleaned that up a bit


----------



## mattech (Feb 27, 2015)

oops1 said:


> They like marshmallows and cheezy poofs



Yup


----------



## karen936 (Feb 27, 2015)

I thought it was chicken


----------



## karen936 (Feb 27, 2015)

and small animals


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 27, 2015)

Hay krun!


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 27, 2015)

I got big a crowshay.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 27, 2015)

My palms are sweating.


----------



## karen936 (Feb 27, 2015)

Hey nut what chu gots


----------



## karen936 (Feb 27, 2015)

hope it ain't all contagious and such


----------



## ccherry (Feb 27, 2015)

Congrats Nutnut


----------



## karen936 (Feb 27, 2015)

Is thera vaccination for it?


----------



## karen936 (Feb 27, 2015)

hope it clears up before your date


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

Think I'll just type to Kren.

Hi Kren!


----------



## oops1 (Feb 27, 2015)

JeffC playin it safe


----------



## karen936 (Feb 27, 2015)

Hey Chief whats up


----------



## karen936 (Feb 27, 2015)

Hey Cuz


----------



## karen936 (Feb 27, 2015)

been some tricky things said in hera today.


----------



## karen936 (Feb 27, 2015)

The net is slow today


----------



## karen936 (Feb 27, 2015)

Weather is gloomy here maybe go outside an
carve some more, maybe not


----------



## mattech (Feb 27, 2015)

Flop


----------



## bigelow (Feb 27, 2015)

Almost there


----------



## mattech (Feb 27, 2015)

Dang


----------



## bigelow (Feb 27, 2015)

What exit is carrolls???


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 27, 2015)

Last post, last warning folks!

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9338675&postcount=859


----------



## oops1 (Feb 27, 2015)

This un's spent... Y'all Git


----------

